# Garde Manger



## jennerose (May 16, 2007)

Garde Manger is a cold kitchen were all Appetizer& Hors D'oeuvres.It is the first course in French classical menu.Appetizer means the lite food which is consumed before a meal in order to create hunger.Normally Appetizer is consumed  less in order to have a equal diet.
Some gallantines,lamb pate can be consumed as starter


----------



## Robo410 (May 16, 2007)

salads, sushi etc also fall into this category.  Tourines, pates, cold smoked and pickled fish, etc.  And of course preparation of cold sauces and dressings including the mayonaise and aioli groups.


----------

